# Blue water ??



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hilton shows blue water in the 70/80 miles range out of Pensacola, anyone been there in the past couple of days? fishy ? Planning to head out tomorrow or the day after for a last ride on my boat before handing her out to her next owner... planning to stay out there for a couple of days or until I ran out of fuel (takes me a while to catch one fish !!!)
Any input is welcome, good memorial day weekend to all members.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Food for thought, there has been some outstanding tuna fishing in the green water the past few weeks. Not just numbers, but size. I can't remember the last fish we had under 85-90 pounds in the past few weeks. Makes you think twice about "having" to run and find blue water. Had a few marlin in green water too. Seems the only thing that really follows that blue water religiously is the dolphin. Tremendous amount of bait right now in the green water, which is a very clean green; at least 20 feet, if not more, of visibility under the boat.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the input Woody, worth its weight in fuel, appreciated...


----------

